# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  دريافت متن SMS

## mhh_etefagh

من تازه وارد بحث برنامه نويسي موبايل شده ام و مي خواهم به متن يك sms دريافتي توسط موبايل دسترسي پيدا كنم و روي آن پردازش كنم. ضمنا به وسيله برنامه نويسي روي microsoft windows 6.0 professional و زبانهاي net. (ترجيحا VB.net).لطفا كمك كنيد، خيلي فوريه... كسي منبع خوبي سراغ نداره؟ :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## noorsoft

شما باید دستورات زیر را به موبایل ارسال نمایید


AT+CMGF=1
AT+CPMS="ME"
AT+CMGR=1

----------


## mhh_etefagh

مرسي از راهنماييتون اما ميشه بيشتر توضيح بديد يا يه منبع خوب معرفي كنيد؟؟!!!!!

----------


## mhh_etefagh

:خیلی عصبانی: بابا تروخدا يكي كمك كنه.... چرا جواب نمي ديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :گریه:  :افسرده:

----------


## noorsoft

این کتاب توضیح داده باید چکار کنی

----------


## mhh_etefagh

> ضمنا به وسيله برنامه نويسي روي microsoft windows 6.0 professional و زبانهاي net. (ترجيحا VB.net).لطفا كمك كنيد،


آقا باز هم از كمكتون ممنون اما من به يك منبع جهت برنامه نويسي روي windows mobile به كمك زبانهاي net. به طور وحشتناكي نياز دارم... اگه كمك كنيد بي نهايت سپاسگذارتون مي شم...

----------


## noorsoft

من یک سورس به زبان C++‎ BuilderX دارم نمی دونم به دردت می خوره یا نه برای سیستم عامل سیمبین نوشته شده

----------


## mhh_etefagh

نه عزيز...من به زبان net. مي خواهم و روي windows mobile 6.0 / 5.0

----------

